# Putting off all...



## Herald (May 20, 2007)

*1 Peter 2:1-2*

I taught on the above passage today. I must say that this was one of those times where I was hit between the eyes with my own lesson. It became apparent to me that I cannot long for the pure milk of the word if I am not putting off the ways of the old man. Malice, guile, hypocrisy, envy, slander etc. are poisons. Would a nursing mother feed her baby poisoned milk? Μή γενοίτο! But our sins are just that, poison. Poison to us and to the church.

Father, grant me true repentance so that I may turn completely from sin and embrace your word unhindered. Amen.


----------

